

Terminated .gov Domain Names - morisy
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/terminated-gov-domain-names-14875/#files

======
pdevr
Thanks for sharing.

Here is one interesting domain from that list: AfricalBurialGround.gov

Any idea as to the reasons behind the registration and subsequent deletion of
this domain name?

~~~
morisy
No idea, I'll file a follow up. Very weird.

~~~
farva
It's available on the Internet Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20120913081458/http://www.africa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20120913081458/http://www.africanburialground.gov/ABG_Main.htm)

Looks like it was moved to the National Parks Service website:
[http://www.nps.gov/afbg/index.htm](http://www.nps.gov/afbg/index.htm)

~~~
pdevr
Thanks, so the mystery is solved. A 200-300 years old historic burial ground
in Manhattan - very interesting!

